# Exercises to build muscle?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Idlepastures said:


> We're also using a tie-down system my friend uses on her TB/Paint to keep his topline up and strong.


Tie down like forcing his head into a lower position? If that's what you're doing, forget about putting any muscle on him because all the tie down does is block him from using his body correctly. You'll only be building a sore horse with an upside down neck. 

Ditch the gimmicks, start slowly with lots of hacking on trails and uneven terrain. Trot up small hills and walk back down. Save small circles for after he's developed enough muscle and balance to carry himself properly or you'll just end up with a horse with strained leg muscles. For ring stuff, trot poles and low cavaletties are great, backing up and lots of transitions help the horse learn to engage his hind end.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Tie down like forcing his head into a lower position? If that's what you're doing, forget about putting any muscle on him because all the tie down does is block him from using his body correctly. You'll only be building a sore horse with an upside down neck.



Its a kind of tie down. Its hard to explain. It doesn't force his head down, or keep it down, but it makes him arch and use his shoulder/neck more. Its stretchy, not stiff like a true tie-down. 

And unfortuantly, I don't have any hills or things like that to climb, we live on a flat sand lot. But I do understand how that would work. I wonder if building up where he eats at an incline would work as well?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Lots of hill work. Forget the tie downs, that won't do anything for him. As said above trot poles and small cavalettis will help him


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

beauforever23 said:


> Lots of hill work. Forget the tie downs, that won't do anything for him. As said above trot poles and small cavalettis will help him


Thats what we're doing, minus the hills, only because well, we don't have any lol. 

But I am thinking about building up the area where he eats, so it'll be like a hill.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Idlepastures said:


> Its a kind of tie down. Its hard to explain. It doesn't force his head down, or keep it down, but it makes him arch and use his shoulder/neck more. Its stretchy, not stiff like a true tie-down.


Are side reins what you mean?


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

After much research on the proper name, lol. She calls it a head setter, as well. But it looks like it is properly called a neck stretcher or a chambon. 

Chambon < Lunge Reins & Systems < Horse Tack|Dover Saddlery.

Pony Neck-Stretcher < Lungeing & Training Equiptment < Pony Tack|Dover Saddlery.

Single strand of bungy cord type material. Loops behind the poll, tucked under the bridle for security. Down the checks, and slides through the bit, and hooks down between front legs to cinch. One down either side.


----------

